# Flamingo 6/19/20



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

You must have knocked that Cobia in the head! I'm sure it made an excellent dinner.


----------



## got1on (Jun 24, 2019)

I had it for dinner the last two nights and it was delicious!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great report... It may be a long run to the mouth of the Little Shark through the interior... but it’s actually five miles closer than starting from the outside ramp. Cobes are fun as well as great eating...


----------



## got1on (Jun 24, 2019)

I am just glad the sharks and goliaths finally let me have a keeper.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We're catching (and releasing) goliaths of every size everywhere along the coast of the 'glades these days from Flamingo to Port of the Islands.... Lures, bait, flies... we're just overrun with them (you hear that FWC...).

As for the sharks, every good redfish or snook spot is also a shark spot (not big ones - most less than seven feet - but very very hungry... ). They all live together and sharks have a really hard time catching a healthy fish... Hook anything with a shark right next to it and you really have to hammer down to get it to the boat in one piece -all summer long. If we hook a good fish and get it to the skiff we generally don't bother trying for a second one... We just set up somewhere else.

Like I said, great report.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Another nice report.
I was out front Saturday. Got three slot snook, 2 reds (sight fishing) and about a dozen 20-24” snooklets.
By myself so sorry no pictures.


----------



## got1on (Jun 24, 2019)

Sounds like a fun day Nick. Way to get on 'em!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

This week it's been small tarpon on fly (10 - 50lbs) along the gulf coast of the 'glades and just up inside... Lots and lots of fish all day long... 

We'll be back there again tomorrow...


----------



## got1on (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks for the update Bob. I'll be out hunting poons on Saturday morning!


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> We're catching (and releasing) goliaths of every size everywhere along the coast of the 'glades these days from Flamingo to Port of the Islands.... Lures, bait, flies... we're just overrun with them (you hear that FWC...).
> 
> As for the sharks, every good redfish or snook spot is also a shark spot (not big ones - most less than seven feet - but very very hungry... ). They all live together and sharks have a really hard time catching a healthy fish... Hook anything with a shark right next to it and you really have to hammer down to get it to the boat in one piece -all summer long. If we hook a good fish and get it to the skiff we generally don't bother trying for a second one... We just set up somewhere else.
> 
> Like I said, great report.


I was back up in Lane's bay on Sunday and every snook I caught was being chased to the boat by nurse sharks. The purpoise were plentiful too. Good report


----------

